# Aidez-moi...disque dur saturé



## Ami du mac (19 Janvier 2012)

j'ai un grand problème, j'ai un message qui m'indique que mon disque dur est saturé, quand j'ai verifié le stockage dans "à propos de ce mac" j'ai constaté que le disque est vraiment plein, les photos, les vidéos et la musique occupent la moitié du disque (130GO) mais ce qui est bizarre c'est que l'autre moitié est occupée par "autres" (120GO), je ne comprends plus rien. j'effectue des sauvegardes sur un DD externe et je viens de désactiver time machine mais rien...j'ai toujours le meme problème. j'attends votre aide.


----------



## Laubuntu (19 Janvier 2012)

Salut!

Essaie de regarder avec *CleanApp* ton *Occupation Disque* c'est bien pratique pour voir ce qui te prends de la place


----------



## Ami du mac (19 Janvier 2012)

merci pour ta réponse, je vais essayer et je tiendrais au courant, je m'y met tt de suite

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h35 ----------

cleanapp ne m'a pas permis d'avoir accès à "autres" tout ce que j'ai pu analyser avec c'est les vidéos, audios et images...


----------



## Laubuntu (19 Janvier 2012)

Dans CleanApp > Occupation Disque > Select. dossier > Macintosh HD

Logiquement il balaye tout ton ordi pendant un moment et te montre l'occupation, on voit rapidement ce qui prends de la place avec ça.

Si c'est pas visible par CleanApp je n'ai pas trop idée de ce que c'est :/

À défaut de toute façon, utilises les autres fonctions de CleanApp pour nettoyer un peu. Supprime les app inutiles, les anciens fichiers...


----------



## Accroz (19 Janvier 2012)

Esseye de supprimer tous les jeux vidéos ( si tu en as ) sur ton disque dur. En effet, 1 jeux c'est en moyenne 5GO de mémoire. Sinon je te conseille d'acheter un disque dur d'environ 64 Go c'est un bon rapport qualité/prix.   En espérant t'avoir aidé.


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Janvier 2012)

Accroz a dit:


> Esseye de supprimer tous les jeux vidéos ( si tu en as ) sur ton disque dur. En effet, 1 jeux c'est en moyenne 5GO de mémoire. Sinon je te conseille d'acheter un disque dur* d'environ 64 Go c'est un bon rapport qualité/prix*.   En espérant t'avoir aidé.



:mouais:


va pas aller loin avec seulement 64 Go


----------



## Le Mascou (20 Janvier 2012)

As-tu tout simplement vérifié que la sauvegarde Time Machine est bien désactivée en local ?


----------



## Madalvée (20 Janvier 2012)

La corbeille est-elle vidée régulièrement (on a déjà eu le cas).


----------



## Powerdom (20 Janvier 2012)

Je pencherais ici pour la proposition des sauvegardes time machine en local de Le mascou.


----------



## ValKor (20 Janvier 2012)

As-tu regardé du côté de Mail, j'ai déjà eu le tour avec un nouveau PC.

En ajoutant mon compte Yahoo dans Outlook, il s'est lancé dans le téléchargement de tous les mails dans la boite de réception, soit tous mes mails depuis plus de 10 ans  (je vais jamais sur le site et je laisse les messages sur le serveur pour archive).
C'était très lent, discret en arrière-plan, mais ça remplissait très sérieusement le disque ces dizaines de milliers de mails.


----------



## Ami du mac (20 Janvier 2012)

le probleme est plus grave maintenant...apres de multiples tentatives pour vider mon disque dur saturé et apres avoir fait une sauvegarde de mon mac, j'ai decidé de formater mon disque dur est là c'est la catastrophe !!! quand j'allume mon mac il y a un pbl de demarrage et un dossier avec un point d'interrogation qui s'affiche à l'ecran  ......c'est flippant c'est mon premier mac que je viens d'acheter et pour cela j'ai voulu prendre le meilleur (macbook air 13" 256g) et là je me trouve avec un macbook qui n'a que de deux mois de vie !!!


----------



## Antelios (22 Janvier 2012)

Il t'aurait suffit d'utiliser DaisyDisk pour identifier les fichiers de grosse taille.
Par exemple les sauvegardes effectuées à la synchronisation d'un iphone peuvent prendre beaucoup de place.


----------

